# Windows 7 32-bit video driver not available for dell inspiron 15R



## Gauravs90 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi friends
Today I purchased Dell Inspiron 15R and installed windows 7 32-bit in it, but the problem is that video driver is not available for 32-bit windows 7 on dell's website.
pls help..


----------



## ico (Nov 4, 2010)

You could try getting the driver from hardware vendor's site itself?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 7, 2010)

Its because, there isn't one. Intel GM-45 chipset has no drivers for windows 7. check here for yourself..

*downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Embedded+Components+and+Flash+Memory&ProductLine=Embedded+Chipsets&ProductProduct=Mobile+Intel%C2%AE+GM45+Express+Chipset+%28embedded%29&ProdId=3032&LineId=1705&FamilyId=44


Your best bet would be updating it with drivers by windows. Try selecting "search drivers online" or something like that in your 7.


----------



## umrant (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello,
All the drivers for Dell Inspiron 15R laptop an easy way to download from the link in the connection.
Good Luck


----------

